# Official Game Thread: Knicks @ Bulls 1/18/2006 7:30 PM CT - CSNC / MSG



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#ff0000">Bulls (Chicago / New York)</h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.knicks.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/nyk_logo.gif"></a><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#0000ff">New York Knicks(13 - 23) (4 - 14 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #ff0000">Chicago Bulls(15 - 22) (7 - 12 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/"><img src="http://img210.exs.cx/img210/6521/gametime9af.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.unitedcenter.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">United Center</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Chicago, IL, January 18, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">New York Knicks @ Chicago Bulls 7:30PM CST MSG CSNC</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_michael_sweetney.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_sweetney"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Michael Sweetney<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 8'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephon_marbury" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_stephon_marbury.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/stephon_marbury"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Stephon Marbury<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 2'' - Georgia Tech</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nate_robinson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_nate_robinson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/nate_robinson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Nate Robinson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 5' 9'' - Washington</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_david_lee.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/david_lee"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">David Lee<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - Florida</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_davis" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_antonio_davis.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/antonio_davis"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Antonio Davis<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - UTEP</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_eddy_curry.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/eddy_curry"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Eddy Curry<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 6' 11'' - Thornwood HS (IL)</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #ff0000; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/knicks/crawford_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jamal_crawford"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jamal Crawford<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 5'' - Michigan</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_quentin_richardson.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/quentin_richardson"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Quentin Richardson<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 6'' - DePaul</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_channing_frye.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/channing_frye"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Channing Frye<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 11'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jerome_james" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jerome_james.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jerome_james"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jerome James<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Florida A+M</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

New York 99
Chicago 95

Curry 32 points, 10 rebounds
Hinrich 24 points, 5 assists


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Somebody's losing streak is going to end. That's the only safe prediction.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and one team will have twice the FT's as the other.

:|


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> and one team will have twice the FT's as the other.
> 
> :|


The Knicks attempt more free throws/game than any team in the league (32) and the second-lowest number of threes per game at 9.9.

I am already wincing at the boos that the 15,000+ Cuppy Coffee/Matador-rooting jibsters are going to rain down on Eddy. The Knicks are going to rally around that, but I think the emotions our guys will experience won't be conducive to winning a basketball game.

Knicks 99, Bulls 91. Off-games from an emotional Curry and Crawford, but Marbury, Nate Robinson, and David Lee rip stuff up.

EDIT: I just noticed that Marbury may not play due to his shoulder. So maybe we'll catch a break.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> EDIT: I just noticed that Marbury may not play due to his shoulder. So maybe we'll catch a break.


Perhaps that means JAMAL will start.

That will be quite a starting lineup intro for the Knicks if it happens.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

just thought i'll drop my new art work in here...


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Niiiiiice, Ben!





http://www.kget.com/sports/nba/story.aspx?content_id=FD45B94E-9991-4C1E-ACA6-03E9D6EF9C65



> Bulls seeking turnaround
> 
> The Chicago season has been one of big swings - in both directions. In late December the team lost seven straight games. The Bulls broke the losing streak by winning three consecutive times before starting its current three-game losing streak.
> 
> ...


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

We gotta win...I hate the Knicks


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_GREENBURGH, N.Y. (AP) - New York Knicks guard Stephon Marbury, who hasn't missed a game due to injury in five years, is doubtful for Wednesday's game at Chicago because of a sprained left shoulder.

Marbury was hurt in the fourth quarter of Monday's loss to Minnesota. X-rays after the game revealed no fracture, but Marbury's arm was in a sling Tuesday and he did not practice._




http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/5255222


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

zone defense is the key to slowing down the knicks. with marbury gone they lose the only threat against a zone. if we try to man-up on defense we'll send them to the ft line and to a win.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

BenDengGo said:


> just thought i'll drop my new art work in here...


Thats gonna be my new wallpaper :biggrin:


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

Knicks 103 
Chicago 99

Eddy Curry either goes off in a big way and has like 26 points, or he'll come out and give the Knicks 8 and 7 or something like that. There is no in between. He's either going to have a very good game or a bad one, IMO no chance at an average-above average game from him. If Tyson gets put on him he's going to get destroyed and abused and will pick up fouls at an alarming rate. 

Kirk Hinrich will play very well, Luol Deng and David Lee will cause problems for one another. Channing Frye will show exactly how easy it was for Tyson to follow Eddy and AD when HE follows Eddy and AD and runs amock on the Bulls backups and tired starters.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> _GREENBURGH, N.Y. (AP) - New York Knicks guard Stephon Marbury, who hasn't missed a game due to injury in five years, is doubtful for Wednesday's game at Chicago because of a sprained left shoulder.
> 
> Marbury was hurt in the fourth quarter of Monday's loss to Minnesota. X-rays after the game revealed no fracture, but Marbury's arm was in a sling Tuesday and he did not practice._
> 
> ...


If Marbury doesn't play, Curry will still play great, as will Kirk, but Bulls will win by 8.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

new little snippet of video at comcast.

tyson and skiles on the knick game. top item. 

http://chicago.comcastsportsnet.com/multimedia.asp


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

*Knicks game should be a eazy win*

Bulls have to beat the knicks especially since Marbury is doubtful to play because of injured shoulder he got on monday. 

link


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game should be a eazy win*



highlite2nice2nice said:


> Bulls have to beat the knicks especially since Marbury is doubtful to play because of injured shoulder he got on monday.
> 
> link


The games you expect to be easy wins always seem to be games you lose...


----------



## Showtyme (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game should be a eazy win*

I'm merging this with the game thread.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game should be a eazy win*

I think the Bulls win this one if Marbury is out. Its just too big a blow to the chemistry of that team.... its a road game.. the emotions of Curry and Jamal will be high and they will try to do too much.

Odds are the Bulls win.

But... if Curry and Jamal and Frye are clicking... it could be a blowout for the Knicks... that's less probable though, IMO.

This is a big game though. There’s a reason Paxson is running around today like a madman. It’s a big one for him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Knicks game should be a eazy win*

If NY gets to the foul line 30 more times than we do, we lose. I am saying that out of frustration and sarcasm. 

We should win this game. But then again we have lost some games we should have won!


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I think this will be a hotly contested game and a great game to watch. Curry is improved in NY and for those of you who haven't been watching Knick games (which is most of you I would guess) you are going to get a good look at just how much better Curry is playing. You will also get to see the new and improved Jamal Crawford. I have a feeling Marbury will play since he has that great streak going but it probably won't be for as many minutes as he normally gets. Crawford should play a lot of minutes.

I think the bottom line is that if Curry & Crawford really decide to take it to their former team we probably lose this one. If, on the other hand, they get caught up in emotions and make bad decisions we should win this one. Either way it could be very close.


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

With as many big bodies as the knic wil throw at us this game falls directly onto the shoulders of one 

Tyson Chandler 


If he comes in with a 4pt 5 rebound 5 foul 10 minute game I dont see how we will survive the knicks pounding the ball inside to Curry,taylor,Frye.

I also wouldnt be suprised to see the knicks run Qrich right into the post with either Ben or Kirk on him.

We need to shoot the ball well but more importantly we need to get into the paint and not live off the jumpshot.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gotta love the spin in the myBulls email.

Lots of talk about Steph perhaps not playing. They lead with the state of the Bulls and the Marbury situation for about 4-5 paragraphs, even though the huge story is Eddy, JAMAL and AD coming back to town.



> The Knicks (13-23) may be without starting point guard Stephon Marbury. Marbury, who has played in 280 consecutive games, sprained his left shoulder running into a pick set by Minnesota's Wally Szczerbiak in a 96-90 home loss to the Timberwolves on Monday.
> 
> Marbury had scored 20 points before running into the forward with 8:18 remaining. He fell to the ground and winced in pain, then later called it "a dirty pick."
> 
> After beginning the month 6-0, the Knicks have lost back-to-back games.


Brief mention of AD. No mention of JAMAL. This is the only mention of Eddy.



> The Knicks posted a 109-101 home win over the Bulls on Nov. 30. Center Eddy Curry, whom New York acquired from Chicago in October, sat out with a left calf strain.


No mention of JAMAL lighting the Bulls up. No mention of JAMAL period... not even in the probable starters. They have the "doubtful" Steph as a probable starter.

LOL.


----------



## unBULLievable (Dec 13, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Gotta love the spin in the myBulls email.
> 
> Lots of talk about Steph perhaps not playing. They lead with the state of the Bulls and the Marbury situation for about 4-5 paragraphs, even though the huge story is Eddy, JAMAL and AD coming back to town.
> 
> ...


Did they hurt your feelings???

Oh.....


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 99
Knicks 93


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I am already wincing at the boos that the 15,000+ Cuppy Coffee/Matador-rooting jibsters are going to rain down on Eddy. The Knicks are going to rally around that, but I think the emotions our guys will experience won't be conducive to winning a basketball game.


I wondered about this too. I always expected Jamal Crawford to get booed when he first came back.

I'm not so sure about Curry. It will be interesting to see. He's from Chicago and a lot of fans think he should still be in Chicago, and would be in Chicago, if it weren't from Paxson and Reinsdorf.

Certainly he will get some boos. But here's betting it won't be too big of a deal.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I wondered about this too. I always expected Jamal Crawford to get booed when he first came back.
> 
> I'm not so sure about Curry. It will be interesting to see. He's from Chicago and a lot of fans think he should still be in Chicago, and would be in Chicago, if it weren't from Paxson and Reinsdorf.
> 
> Certainly he will get some boos. But here's betting it won't be too big of a deal.


I hope he doesn't get too many boos. He doesn't really deserve any hate.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Ron Cey said:


> I wondered about this too. I always expected Jamal Crawford to get booed when he first came back.
> 
> I'm not so sure about Curry. It will be interesting to see. He's from Chicago and a lot of fans think he should still be in Chicago, and would be in Chicago, if it weren't from Paxson and Reinsdorf.
> 
> Certainly he will get some boos. But here's betting it won't be too big of a deal.


Pax sure spent an awful lot of time after the trade spinning and defending and lashing out. I think the garden variety, Mike North-listening fan is going to let Eddy have it. Heck, that kind of fan booed Eddy plenty even when he was a Bull.

Unfortunately, due to LP blackout rules, I'll be watching on MSG, and IIRC they don't show player introductions. Maybe they'll make an exception in this case. (Actually, that's the only unfortunate thing about having to watch the game on MSG. They do a terrific game presentation, and hopefully Mike Breen isn't doing the ESPN game tonight.)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Pax sure spent an awful lot of time after the trade spinning and defending and lashing out. I think the garden variety, Mike North-listening fan is going to let Eddy have it. Heck, that kind of fan booed Eddy plenty even when he was a Bull.
> 
> Unfortunately, due to LP blackout rules, I'll be watching on MSG, and IIRC they don't show player introductions. Maybe they'll make an exception in this case. (Actually, that's the only unfortunate thing about having to watch the game on MSG. They do a terrific game presentation, and hopefully Mike Breen isn't doing the ESPN game tonight.)


 Even with League pass, they seem to always choose FSN/Sunshine/MSG over comcast if they can. 

I can record the intros if you guys really want it.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

We have to attack the basket and limit Eddy and Frye's minutes. Win the FT edge. Hirnich has to take it to the basket.

Bulls 92
NY 89


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Even with League pass, they seem to always choose FSN/Sunshine/MSG over comcast if they can.
> 
> I can record the intros if you guys really want it.


i'll be watching via MSG too, obviously.

i think WGN is the only feed that shows opposing team intros, in addition to always having the national anthem. 

comcast never shows opposing team intros, IIRC.


----------



## Pippenatorade (Dec 29, 2005)

TomBoerwinkle#1 said:


> I hope he doesn't get too many boos. He doesn't really deserve any hate.


 :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

you gotta be kidding me... this game isn't on WCIU or WGN?! it's a high profile game... dang it.... :brokenhea


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Curry should not be booed. It would be a travesty if he were.

Is it a bad thing that I actually kind of hope Curry drops 40 on the Bulls and gives us a good arse kicking?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

There are many that will boo Curry. You can bank on that. Lots of hate for Curry. It was that way when he was here... its not going to be different when he's a Knick.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

rlucas4257 said:


> Curry should not be booed. It would be a travesty if he were.
> 
> Is it a bad thing that I actually kind of hope Curry drops 40 on the Bulls and gives us a good arse kicking?


I have a feeling Curry is going to have a big game. No one on our team even has the body to guard him, in the pics they showed of Chandler and Curry going 1 on 1 with post moves in practice while they were both Bulls, Eddy really dominated Chandler, and I think Chandler will have another "mental block" trying to guard Curry. Sweetney, not quick enough, too short. Malik Allen, not talented enough. Darius Songaila, too weak. A win hinges on how we stop the rest of the Knicks, and how well Deng Gordon and Hinrich play pretty much.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

rlucas4257 said:


> Is it a bad thing that I actually kind of hope Curry drops 40 on the Bulls and gives us a good arse kicking?


Yes.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i would just like to make this public service announcement:

we are just about ready for takeoff. please take note of the nearest exit. please make sure all tray tables are upright and in their locked position. in the event of an emergency, no oxygen will be available, so you're on your own there, sorry. also, please put all breakables up on a top shelf and far out of reach. 

and please, *no masked cursing*

thank you!!

enjoy the game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Aw, they don't let me mask my cursing on an airplane either.
:sad:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

lol. jrose!

scottmay: mike breen is on the msg call with the sartorial master, clyde.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What is Norm Van Lier wearing?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

JRose5 said:


> Aw, they don't let me mask my cursing on an airplane either.
> :sad:


I think you have to record it and post it in a sound file.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Interesting Pax interview during the pregame. 

-Paxson misses what Curry does for the team but knowing what he knew and what the doctors told him he stands by what he did

-Isiah and Pax had a gentleman's agreement about AD. AD would be waived so the Bulls would pick him up. Of course, as we know, he nixed it

-Paxson won't be in the building tonight due to a recruiting trip

-When Curry stepped onto the floor there were half boos and half cheers from the crowd.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ok, i haven't watched a whole lot of the knick this year. 

but eddy is now doing the black tight/pantyhose thing? eddy wants to be like mamba!

jamal will get the start with lil' nate in the backcourt.

and because i'm dying to know, what IS norm wearing?

:laugh:


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Here we go, FormerBulls vs the Current JibCentral Bulls. Marbury was just interference, now we can finally declare a true winner


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Grrr, Comcast skips the opposing intros, should've been listening on the radio.

Knicks starters: Crawford, Robinson, Lee, Davis, Curry

Bulls: Hinrich, Gordon, Deng, Harrington, Sweetney


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

lol... we missed curry's introduction. the director of comcast deserves a pink slip


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

msg showed the eddy intro.

he was soundly boo'd.

and i think they turned the volume up on it just to make a point.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry's got a stupid looking haircut... I changed my mind, I'm glad he's gone! **** him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> ok, i haven't watched a whole lot of the knick this year.
> 
> but eddy is now doing the black tight/pantyhose thing? eddy wants to be like mamba!
> 
> ...


 He was wearing something around his neck, I'm not really sure what it was. Looked initially like a lei or long pom poms but someone on the show mentioned it and I forgot what he said.

Nor did I watch the intros. DARN AMERICAN IDOL


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and sweets gets to the line. AD foul.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

and eddy gets the foul! 'fella to the line.

LOL mikedc! i agree, it's fey.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Not really a playoff atmosphere but the pre-game hype really made it like it was a big game. Sweetney splits FT's

Othella inside. Eddy with the foul.

We're going inside which is nice. But we always seem to do that in the beginning.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

def 3 secs on Othella.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I've been a David Lee fan since I saw him in that McDonalds All-American dunk contest.
Too bad he was drafted a Knick, not my favorite team, to say the least.

They do have some good young talent though, I can't stand the team itself, but I don't think they deserve to be trashed around here like some do.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

veeeerrryyyyy sssslllooooowwwwww so far


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> he was soundly boo'd.


You stay classy, Chicago.

:no:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal to AD for the dunk!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> veeeerrryyyyy sssslllooooowwwwww so far



Tell me about it. This is sad. If they can't get pumped for this game, what game will they be ready for?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon looking sharp so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrington has been doing very well for us. He's getting good positioning against these knicks.

Curry shot MISS.

Crawford inside to AD. AD for the dunk and he does a chin up on the rim. No T.

Gordon jumper GOOD.

Robinson jumper GOOD. Hinrich to Harrington for the leaner. MISS

Robinson jumper MISS. Sweetney boards 4 for him. Gordon off a screen. jumper GOOD

Crawford around a screen. to Lee. for three. AIRBALL.

Harrington to Deng to the bucket gets fouled. foul called on Eddy. 17-13 Knicks.

Mo Taylor, Frye coming in.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm not really a Nate Robinson fan, but he shoot the ball. 

But not like Gordon, who's really stroking it

Curry picks up his second so he sits.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Robinson brings it across. foul on Songaila I think. bumping.

Robinson to Frye on top. Crawford for three. GOOD.

Gordon fakes a three. to Chandler going to the basket. gets fouled. shot missed.

20-15 Knicks. Tyson misses the first.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Alley-oop to Deng, nice.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Chandler looking active.

Sick oop to Deng.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson misses the second, Deng boards. the loose ball.

Songaila long jumper miss. Chandler boards. Hinrich for three. MISS CHandler boards again.

Gordon jumper GOOD. 20-17

Frye posts up. MISS. Tyson boards. to Hinrich. to Deng for the alley-oop!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Frye jumper, Tyson contests the shot. Hinrich boards.

Skiles timeout or something.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I guess there was a foul. Songaila got shoved and he got fouled by Mo Taylor?

6-0 run by the Bulls.

Crawford to Frye. Frye jumphook. MISS. Rose boards. 

Knicks loses the ball. Gordon has it. jumper GOOD. We've seen this before. hot 1st q, disappearing act all the other q's. Hopefully he puts it all together. 

Chris Duhon in for Gordon.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

This is a very spirited first quarted with good action. 

Chandler can't throw it in the ocean from a pier. 

Gordon is doing well. Chandler making Shaq look like a FT shooting GURU


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson gets shoved by Malik and gets fouled. Tyson to the FT line. missed both

Hinrich steals from Crawford and the quarter ends


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

WTF

0-4 from FT line.... COME ON TYSON.... last year you at least shot 67% of your freethrows! SDFJASDKFJ(@OSDJFASFJDJFLASDFJASFJK


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I hate the new FT form by Tyson. He needs to go back.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Robinson already with 3 fouls in the early 2nd quarter


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila with the spin move downlow for 2. 10-0 run by the Bulls.

Robinson leaner. MISS.

Duhon to Hinrich. handcheck on Nate Robinson.

We are getting a TON of calls. this game. I mean ALOT.

Hinrich jumper GOOD. 12-0 run. 

Robinson drives and charges Hinrich. another foul for Nate.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Looks like the complaints about officiating have paid off. Bulls are getting the touch foul calls they have so rarely seen this season -- at least so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila trying too much by himself. misses the turnaround jumper.

27-20. foul on Songaila. holding Rose.

Another foul on Songaila. that was like 5 seconds in between!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Is it just me, or are the refs calling more stuff in the Bulls' favor tonight?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Trevor Ariza with the long jumper in the corner.

Nocioni fakes. drives to Tyson for the layup. that was blocked but went in.

JC downlow to Frye. turnaround jumper. Chandler bumps him and gets fouled. makes the first FT.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon inside to Harrington. Face up jumper MISS.

Crawford bounces back to Frye. to Q. back to Frye.

Frye gets called for the offensive. Dore things Tyson got there late. We get the call again......interesting refereeing.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

kirk and the team must have sent a muffin basket to the refs!

:laugh:


----------



## Zeb (Oct 16, 2005)

Tyson's doing a good job on Frye (even if he was late there).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Nocioni jumper good. 18 footer. wide open.

Richardson backs in. post up layup MISS. Frye boards.

Frye gets fouled. on Harrington. 

Knicks are only down 1. 34-33.

Tyson out. Sweetney in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to the line. makes the FT. 35-33. Bulls.

Q with the jumper. GOOD. 35 all

Duhon to Sweetney outside. ball off James' foot. 
Songaila pops out for the jumper GOOD.

Songaila with the steal. Duhon gets it. spins and throws the ball to Songaila for the easy layup.

Q with the jumper and that's good. 39-37


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford in the break. lobs to nobody. Taylor jumphook good. 39-39

Skiles timeout. 3:47 in the 2nd


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich wide open three. MISS. Darius boards. Ben drives with the floater. airball. Sweetney grabs it for the layup.

Mo Taylor turnaround fadeaway MISS, James boards. pivots in the lane for the layup.

Crawford steals the ball. to Mo. Deng draws the charge with Kirk. Like two pillars.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich around a screen to Gordon. downlow to Sweetney. offensive foul. timeout.

41 all


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon jumper MISS.

AD with the jumper short. David Lee boards. Jamal has it but OOB. bulls ball.

Tyson gets called for the offensive foul.

Ariza lowers his shoulder for the offensive foul.

Hinrich kicks it into Deng in the corner. THREE. GOOD!

Jamal brings it up. to Ariza. Chandler steals it. Gordon brings it. bounce to Hinrich bounce back to Gordon for the layup.

Crawford cross over. leaner MISS AD boads cleaups.

halftime 46 all


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Gordon could've easily dunked it in this last fast break... He needs to be more aggressive, to pump up the team and the crowd.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

With each passing game, I understand less and less why PaxSkiles considered Songaila to be their kind of player. He has no conscience whatsoever on offense (we rarely see his much-ballyhooed passing skills), and he might as well wave a red cape on D.

Not an encouraging half, really. We finally got some good old-fashioned home-cooking from the officials, and we're tied with a .360 team that's missing its MVP.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Did something happen to Red? 

I had it on mute and when i turned the sound back on, it was just Tom reading the highlights.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I truly hope we stay out of foul trouble and take advantage of their situation.

they have 17 fouls. we have only 8. They've been shooting well and I think our defense will get better. What do I base that on? I don't know.

We need to get a hand up on Q and box out AD and drive to the basket.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

2nd half about to begin.

Hinrich brings it up. to Gordon on top. drives baseline. Nate stills it. David Lee on the right side. to Robinson to Davis. inside to Curry layup miss. offensive foul on Othella.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Sweetney goes up. gets blocked. Crawford has it. Othella fouls again. 46 all.

Crawford with Hinrich on him. around a creen. step back jumper. MISS hinrich boards.

Kirk curls around jumper GOOD.

JC on top. to Robinson right wing. jumper MISS> David lee with the board.

Robinson drives. Gordon gets called for a foul.

David Lee throws it in to Curry. Robinson. screen and roll drives and othella draws the charge.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng drives in for the thunderous dunk! wow. in between Lee and Eddy. Othella blocked out Jereome.

Deng downlow to Sweetney. shoots misses gets his own miss in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Othella inside layup blocked by Lee.

Gordon for three. GOOD

55-53 Bulls


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

55 all. 

Hinrich around a screen. to Deng on the right. for three. MISS. Q with the jumper GOOD

Lee crosses over. over Othella runner GOOD.

Gordon around a screen floater GOOD 57 all.

Curry has it stolen. Hinrich runs it to Gordon. to Deng on the alley oop try botched.

Deng gets the ball but steps out


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oddly quiet in the game thread tonight.

I still don't know what to think of the Bulls' performance so far. Not too bad, not too good. Hopefully the foul trouble for the Knicks will catch up with them late in the game.

Considering how he's going, I'd be putting it in Q's hands all night.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Curry on the layup. blocked by Sweetney.

Sweetney on the other end. miss but a foul.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bulls shooting .500

AD 17 footer GOOD.

Hinrich around to Gordon to Sweetney inside for the turnaround shot MISS.

AD gets fouled by Hinrich.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD acting on that play. OH come on. How big is AD compared to Kirk?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

At least so far both Curry and Sweetney equally suck.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> AD acting on that play. OH come on. How big is AD compared to Kirk?


Their heads are about the same size though


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kenda Davis. Your husband is a flopper.

Gordon steals the ball. steps back jumper. MISS. Duhon in for Ben.

Jamal brings it up. Crawford. Q gets fouled. splits FT's.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

lgtwins said:


> At least so far both Curry and Sweetney equally suck.


well sweetney at least has 11 boards


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng drives hangs fires. MISS.

Duhon boards on his long two MISS.

Songaila jumper GOOD.

Taylor inside for the layup. GOOD.

Hinrich to Duhon. to Songaila back to Duhon. inside to Deng. lost it. Q drives. BLOCKED by Deng. 

Hinrich jumper GOOD.

Crawford to Curry. Eddy vs. Tyson. Eddy miss.

Hinrich throws up a three. GOOD!!.

Hinrich stole the ball on JC AGAIN>

Jamal fouls Hinrich. lol..


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Duhon jacks it from a mile away and then somehow gets his own board. That's ugly.

Deng is so much more than he gets to be most of the time.

Kirk with a steal of lazy Mo Taylor pass. I'm amazed anyone ever gave Mo Taylor money... he sucks some serious ***.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Geez, Kirk came to play tonight. Awesome effort.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

If you're a bulls fan and you hate the knickbulls you're loving this.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. Curry showed some fight on that one.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Damn, I would have let Kirk finish that quarter rather then pulling him.
He was hot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Eddy with a nice effort on his own miss spins and lays it in around the rim.

Songaila loses a pass. Jamal brings it up. Duhon on him.

Jamal runs down the clock. floater in but an offensive foul!

Deng drew the charge.

Tyson out. Noc in for the final 11.4


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon brings it up. to Deng. inside. to Gordon in the corner for three. BLOCKED


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal drives and Deng draws the charge... nicely done.

Did they just decide to sick Ariza on Gordon tonight? It's working.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I think that was Ariza on the block.

Nate with the ball. Mo Taylor in there to post up.

Jerome James spins turnaround jumper GOOD.

Duhon to Songaila. bounce pass cutting to Gordon. dunk try baseline MISS.. That would have been an awesome dunk. Scottmay, there's that Darius passing ability.

Gordon fakes the shot. MISS.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc and Duhon are freakishly fun to watch players. My guess is that Duhon's career is pretty much as good as Eric Snow's, except Chris isn't quite as big and can't guard 2s the way Snow can.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila makes the long jumper from Duhon.

Duhon inside to Chandler. holding foul on Jerome James. 67-66 Bulls. Duhon splits the defenders. pass to Noc in the corner. for three. GOOD! Swish.

Noc on Jamal.

Richardson to Jerome. baseline jumper MISS> Noc fights for the board and it's a jumpball.

Duhon gets the tap. drives coast to coast for the layup. 

72-66.

Richardson jumper. GOOD.

Gordon floater up the glass and it's GOOD.

Crawford brings it up. to Ariza. inside to James. foul on Chandler. 3rd PF.

Chandler is a stick compared to Jerome. That guy is HUGE.

Crawford outside to Q. for three. MISS.

Nocioni inside to Chandler. holding foul on Trevor Ariza. 74-68 Bulls 9:01 left.

Duhon drives gets blocked by Eddy.

Nocioni steals a Jamal pass gets the ball tapped OOB. bulls ball.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

now is the time to put the foot. on. the. neck.

just ****ing do it.

:smilewink


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Based on their play tonight a straight-up trade of Jerome James for Chandler does not seem outrageous. Chandler just doesn't seem to have it together, even though he's giving good effort.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon around the circle. back to Duhon baseline. pass to Noc for three. GOOD! from the right side.

Nocioni tries to save a rebound but goes out OOB. Ariza inbounds to Q. set ups Crawford fadeaway jumper GOOD.

Duhon to Gordon around a curl. gets fouled by Eddy. 2 shots. 77-70 Bulls 7:46 makes the first


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry swats a Duhon shot.

Noc steals the ball but can't beat anyone down the court. Meh. He'd be nicer in half court when he's at the three. 

The Bulls should get him in the 3 point contest whether he likes it or not. A little more exposure can't hurt the trade value.

Curry knocks down Gordon and doesn't look at him or help him up. Huh.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford around for the three. MISS>

Ariza works for the board over Chandler. Chandler got it and lost it. 

Duhon for three. MISS.

Curry is down. his shoulder. is hurt.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****, Eddy not looking good.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Down goes Eddy


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm calling it... we're gonna win this one.

Curry hurt diving on the floor for a loose ball.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Curry hurt. Never want to see anyone get hurt. Hope he's ok


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hope it's a stinger and not a shoulder separation but it is not looking too good.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Not to kick a guy when he's down, but is wearing a bodystocking?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice cheer for Eddy as he gets up. Good for Chicago


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Fortunately just a stinger.


Now for the Stockings.Could he be more rediculously dressed?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

eddy up. good to see.

man he was writhing in pain.

and yes, eddy doing the mamba tights.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Not to kick a guy when he's down, but is wearing a bodystocking?


 because of his calf injury which shelved him for a few games in the season


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Red very very loudly messing around with a lozenge wrapper. Ew.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler SUCKS


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Not to kick a guy when he's down, but is wearing a bodystocking?


Yep... my wife was like "wow, that guy is really dark skinned" :laugh:


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

First it seemed to be his shoulder but in the second replay they showed that when he was fighting for that ball with Gordon he immediately put his hand in his neck. I hope it isn't serious.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

offensive foul on Chandler. Robinson off an AD screen. Gordon blocked a shot and gets called for the foul.

Eddy with ice on his neck. crowd booing the foul call on Ben.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

we need to take control here and NOW


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon... wow!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben with the SportsCenter highlight of the night. Wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon to Songaila. bounce pass to a cutting Gordon. off the glass. up and under move GOOD and 1.

technical foul on Skiles. WHY?????


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Nate Robinson is pretty similar to Ben just not as good.

Ben just had possibly his first Air Gordon play of the year. I'm glad to see him stepping it up in 4th.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler celebrates Gordon's great play and almost injures him. Chandler, the only celebrating you should be sdoing is that Paxson was that you got a big contract for your small hands and even smaller basketball IQ


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal quick jumper GOOD.

Duhon up hight to Songaila. back to Duhon. 

travel on Nocioni. bleh. elementary mistakes causing us to not finish.

Ben steals the ball. coast to coast layup GOOD!

Robinson drives. Chandler blocks it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Channing Frye. baseline off the inbounds GOOD.

Duhon to Songaila back to Duhon. out to Noc. MISS. badly.

Crawford brings it up. to Robinson resets to Davis. jumper GOOD.

84-79. Knicks won't go away.

Lee grabs Noc. foul. Noc to line.

Kirk in for Duhon. usually it would be for Ben but not as of late.

Noc makes the first.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon...Brilliant offensive player .... Not good defensive player.

Dumb foul


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich misses and Bulls in dangerous territory. Nice hustle NY. Miss - Hinrich with clutch rebound


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Crawford to Robinson. fouled at the three point line. three shots.

Songaila inbounds. to Hinrich for the jumper. MISS. Channing Frye tried to block it but Hinrich faked him out.

Frye baseline jumper MISS.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Songalia with a foot plus hieght advantage continues to SUCK


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Lee's a rebounding fool.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal for three. MISS. David Lee boards. Lee to Frye and he travels.

On the previous play. Hinrich could have shot the ball while he had Frye in the air. Instead he waited for Frye to clear so he could have an open shot. I'd rather Hinrich try to make the shot but also shoot into Frye while he's in the air. At least you get to the line...... Kirk needs to learn this if he wants to be a star in the game or at least garner the respect from the refs.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

oh my good god Chandler


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila had a perfect pass to an open Tyson downlow and he loses the ball!!! CATCH IT! Noc can't save it.

Nocioni gets called for the hold.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Chandler.

Catch the damn ball. You had a wide open dunk.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

COULD CHANDLER SUCK ANYMORE THAN HE DOES????????????? SIT DOWN STICK BOY!


he had to get married, cuase he couldn't hold on to his own balls..................Friggin Butterfingers!


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Tyson, that might not be the call to argue... you've still got net wrapped around your right hand.

Lee sends Ben flying on the other side.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hear that sound??/ That's the Bulls choking away another game..........

Chandler you suck! Somgalia You suck worse.........5 on 3 ........come on SKiles.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

whats wrong with chandler


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I can't freaking believe this.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't believe they're tied...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Big shot Kirk!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

up high Davis for the dunk. BLOCKED by Chandler. goaltending on Tyson. Deng drives blocked by someone. Songaila boards. Hinrich loses it

Songaila gets called for a foul. Nate layup miss but a foul.

Gordon for the jumper GOOD.

Frye jumper good.

88 all.

Gordon floater MISS.
Deng gets it MISS. left handed.

Tyson blocks little NATE.

Hinrich sets up. curls around jumper GOOD!!!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

CHandler with a key block. Nice job. Hinrich clutch!


Gordon should be starting all the time.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

I can freaking believe this.

Gordon and Hinrich with back-to-back huge jumpers.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

if we lose this and the refs was on out side and marbury was injuried iam gonna lose my mind


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Well that was certainly quick enough.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow. Crawford clutch shot. Hinrich with the Matador defense


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

AD inbounds. to Jamal for the layup. GOOD.

Bulls call a timeout.

The Knicks get to the line the most but we are getting to the line more than them. If we lose we have no excuse..... I don't know what we'd do.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamal drives on Kirk and makes a damn near impossible shot. He probably should've have gotten a foul called on Songaila.


Bulls in to Gordon, guarded by Jamal... Ben blows by him.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon with Jamal on him.. drives.layup. rattles in!!!!

30 pts for Ben.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

30 for Ben, great take to the hoop.
Need some of that defense now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I can tell you what's on Jamal's mind right now : Buzzer beating three.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I swear I've seen Ben do that on Jamal before.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon having a great night. If he was consistant (around 22 pts a night) we'd be winning more games. He is certainly picking it up offensively and improving (somewhat) defensively.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> I can tell you what's on Jamal's mind right now : Buzzer beating three.


Fortunately, the Bulls were smart and left themselves the last shot.

Also, Larry Brown rarely goes for the three in this situation. It's gonna be something in close, or something set up by something in close.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

There's that great D...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Friggin rediculous. Wide open lay up. Duhon is our defensive guy?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> Friggin rediculous. Wide open lay up. Duhon is our defensive guy?


Skiles getting way too cute with the offense-defense substitutions down the stretch. Make Ben your guy and stick with him (not that he would done a better job).


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Skiles getting way too cute with the offense-defense substitutions down the stretch. Make Ben your guy and stick with him (not that he would done a better job).



He couldn't ahve done worse


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ot.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ben. You gotta pass bud.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ot!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Fortunately, the Bulls were smart and left themselves the last shot.
> 
> Also, Larry Brown rarely goes for the three in this situation. It's gonna be something in close, or something set up by something in close.


 well of course Larry would go for something else. Since there is a 1.4 second differential Jamal is thinking If I release this shot at the 24 sec buzzer, and shoot a rainbow, it should last longer than 1.4 seconds.

Songaila was wide open. Gordon was trapped and got free a little for the shot. good looking shot with people around him but missed.

Overtime.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Why is an offense/defense substitution too cute? Coaches do it all the time.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Win or lose.Bulls chocke away 9 point lead. Chandler and Songalia - You suck. Seriously, you should be bagging produce since you can't produce.

CHandler had open dunk, he lost ball and the Knicks went down and scored easy. 4 point turnaround. Welcome to overtime.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We're one sad team in clutch situations.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Somehow this has become a one on one fest.

Curry back


----------



## remlover (Jan 22, 2004)

TripleDouble said:


> Why is an offense/defense substitution too cute? Coaches do it all the time.


I think everyone would agree that if Gordon got schooled that the Doctor would be ripping Skiles for not doing a off/def substitution.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Curry back in


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Great cut by Deng, nice pass from Songaila.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Ben getting up slowly..


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I don't want to hear anymore *****ing about free throws from Paxson, Skiles, or fellow posters, btw.

If we make as little as 70% of our attempts tonight, we're in with a win.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> Why is an offense/defense substitution too cute? Coaches do it all the time.


 yeah, let's be real. Duhon is the better defender than Gordon and if you have timeouts to play with you do it.

Robinson to Taylor. ball gets knocked out. to Hinrich. to Gordon around the screen. jumper MISS. same location as the regulation MISS.

Robinson to Taylor. against Songaila. turnaround jumper MISS.

Knicks lead it. 

Hinrich to Songaila. to a cutting Deng. layup GOOD!!

Scottmay, Songaila has been great with the passing.

Jamal for three. MISS. Eddy gets fouled.

Gordon is down and limping around.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon hurt.Chandler a a friggin loser gives Curry a hug and a kiss..........Curry MAKES his FT's Chandler you clod


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich hits.
2 pointer though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Deng to Hinrich for three. change that to long deuce. GOOD.

Robinson drives baseline. Taylor spins. hook. MISS> Hinrich boards.

uh oh. FIGHT!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

****in right Duhon, little guy shoving back.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Oh snap!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon tangles with Taylor. Nate is mad. and Taylor throws Songaila around.

personal foul on Taylor. double technical.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mo Taylor is such a *****.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Double Tecs.

Hinrich with Chandleritis


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon and Taylor both ejected.

Duhon got knocked down on a hard pick. Duhon took exception and shoved Taylor in the chest. They get into it and Nate got into it and Songaila was trying to pull Mo Taylor away.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Duhon a friggin idiot gets kicked out. Nice job loser. Gordon is hurt..............It's Pargo time


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Surprisingly, Curry fails to punch any player in the nuts during the ruckus.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Mo Taylor is such a *****, he would have gotten beat down by Duhon.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Duhon a friggin idiot gets kicked out. Nice job loser. Gordon is hurt..............It's Pargo time


Pargo may just might be what we need to win this.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon on the floor.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Gordon back in Chica, not Pargo.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon gimply..but gets the job done.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Big board Deng, going to the line.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

jnrjr79 said:


> Surprisingly, Curry fails to punch any player in the nuts during the ruckus.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Robinson lost a ball off his foot. Bulls ball..

Hinrich for three MISS. to Deng. Deng drives but gets fouled.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

See...........The Bulls CAN COUNT ON EDDY CURRY.....to foul them


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

DENG IT>.............Hit a damn free throw


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

59% from the FT Line, Deng misses both....

............


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Oh god. Deng misses both FTs. 

Worst team at the line ever.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls can't win without the fundamentals and they are not a fundamentally good team. GOod jib or not. 

Good riddance Chandler - YOU SUCK


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. That was an incromprehensibly dumb call.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

BS call on Hinrich. He had position on AD, and he gets called for the foul?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler fouls out. good thing he got Jamal because he would have made that layup.

Crawford crosses over Hinrich. Jamal loses the ball. Jamal gets it back. pass to Frye. jumper MISS.

WHAT??? Hinrich gets called for the over the back. fouled AD> makes both FT's


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Chandler - Thanks for the 3 Block, 2 pts - 4 Turnovers and 6 PFs.  The police are preparing the robbery charges on you.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Hoosiers reference from the Comcast telecast, any excuse a good one to dig up that photoshop


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

David Lee bumps Deng. Deng gets fouled.

Kirk inbounds. to Gordon. to Nocioni. leaner GOOD!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc with an impossible shot


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Noch, horrible shot selection, but it went in.
Knicks throw it away.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Noc with a huge running heave in the lane. Nate with the stupid pass. Bulls ball.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich runner, good!
Larry Brown time out.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Robinson drives over the head pass to Frye and he throws it away.

Hinrich brings it up. Hinrich drives runner GOOD!! 1:04 left 100-97


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Kirk with the nail. Huge running layup over two guys.

AD into the stands..

WTF????


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich with a Fear drop..............


Davis int he stands????


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what is AD doing going up into the stands? wtf?

toss his ***.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Hinrich coming up with some big shots. He and BG really the only one. The rest of the team = CHOKERS

We aren't go ANYWHERE this season given the way we continue to shrivel up in the final 5 mins. of regulation.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

WTH is that? Yeah, the NY telecast isblaming the Bulls security for Davis to go intot he stands?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What the **** was that? AD's going Ron Artest on the Bulls crowd.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

hahaha
I always like AD, but that was strange.
Seems like someone's really got his head in the game.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Strange strange. strange... is there a full moon tonight?


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

I certainly hope that nobody was messing with his family. That's BS.

I've sat with the players families at a few events and you don't do that. If you do, you deserve to be beat yourself. I got no problem with Davis going in there.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Technical foul.
This is just odd.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I hope the newspapers have some sort of explanation for whatever that fiasco was. Weird.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Something happened with his wife I guess. technical foul on AD....but no shot. Knicks ball. AD is ejected.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

his wife is causing some kind of fuss.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Glad to see our porous defense hasn't gone into the crowd.
:|


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Camera is now on AD's wife and kids, who were sitting right in front of the guy AD was about to administer a beating to.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think that was his wife out there guys. If someone was ****ing with his wife, then all bets are off.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal drives to Eddy for the dunk.

Hinrich brings it. Eddy holds Songaila and he's gone. 6 PF's.

This is sportscenter material...All that's missing is fans throwing garbage and Bill Walton.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LOL this game has everything, good thing there's no Detroit residents in the UC


And now Eddy fouls out


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

um what happened... dont have it on tv...


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Come on now.back to the nbasketball game. AD's family gone.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> I certainly hope that nobody was messing with his family. That's BS.
> 
> I've sat with the players families at a few events and you don't do that. If you do, you deserve to be beat yourself. I got no problem with Davis going in there.


Me either, that's ****ed up.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

NOCioni is an idiot.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Songaila makes both FT's. Jamal brings it up. to Nate. to Frye around the wing. jumper MISS. Kirk boards.Nate on him. screen by Darius. long jumper Ben. WAY OFF. ariball 20x.

Crawford shoots a three and gets fouled. WHAT IS GOING ON???????????????


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Fouled on the three point attempt.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

How do you foul Crawford on a 3? Dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Noc fouls Jamal on a three pointer... making it the second time we fouled a guy shooting a 3 tonight. Guh.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Fortunately, Crawford misses the first


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

A three doesn't hurt you that bad. only ties it....Kirk and Noc equally to blame

JC with the first miss not the savior.

makes the second.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

what? what?

nocioni fouls jamal. oh no. 

yes. jamal misses the first.

makes the second. 

makes the third.

wow. what a game!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Please put 5 guys on the floor who can shoot free throws, if we have any.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Makes the third. Skiles calls the timeout. gives Larry Brown a chance to get his stuff in order.....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> Noc fouls Jamal on a three pointer... making it the second time we fouled a guy shooting a 3 tonight. Guh.



Again, we are not a good fundamentals team.....regardless of JIB.

We need to circulate a petition and give it to Paxson - Jib doesn't win games in the NBA


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

What the hell was Kerr yelling about when it went to commercial?


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Hinrich played great D on Jamal on that shot. Noc did too, but got bumped by Hinrich in midair. Kind of a hustle foul, something you don't really practice. I'll take it. Especially when Jamal misses the first FT.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. Please put 5 guys on the floor who can shoot free throws, if we have any.



We don't ahve 3 let alone 5


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

AD's got cute kids. Mrs. AD is quite a MILF.

Wonder how AD heard his wife and the guy from all the way across the court.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Wow. Please put 5 guys on the floor who can shoot free throws, if we have any.


 well, that's the plan.

Nocioni, Songaila, Deng, Hinrich Gordon on the floor. Noc gets fouled. Lee gets called.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why did they pass it in to Noc, he'll prolly miss one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Noc makes the first.

makes the second. SWISH...timeout Knicks.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Noc makes the first.
> 
> makes the second. SWISH...timeout Knicks.


WHEW


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been out all night - Funk just said Duhon was thrown out earlier, and 'em Malik Rose? At least another Knick player. What happened there? I didn't find it in this thread. And How many coaches end up with ulchers?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Crawford for three!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Jamal bangs in the three.!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ah crap.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Brilliant coaching Skiles................Let Crawford make the organization look stupid yet again.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

oh my god.

jamal. for three. ties the game. 4 seconds left.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Well that was a given the way this night was going.
So whats next, blown several leads, got in a fight, someone went in the crowd..
Power outage?
Hail of locust?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

:eek8:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Wow. That fellow can play some ball. He had Kirk spun around with his back to Jamal.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich had a hand up but there was some daylight between the two... It was a tough leaning three he made.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

You know they need 3. Why not FOUL?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ben with it. jumper GOOD!!!!! OVER


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Gordon!!!!!!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Gordon! GOT IT!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bbbeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnnnnnnn!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Good thing Duhon was thrown out or Gordon wouldn't have been on the court.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ben!!

he loves him some last second knick killers.

oh. my. god.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

JRose5 said:


> Gordon! GOT IT!


The Audio on league pass is behind this thread.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Everyone celebrated except Skiles.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon is a bad ***.

End of discussion........



Hey everybody, I have an idea..........lets trade him.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

CLUTCH GORDON IS BAaAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

UN BULL Eivable.......


GORDON IS INSANE. WHo NEEDS PAUL PIERCE????????/ Wel...wait, I can't ruin the moment.


What an incredible shot by Gordon. Fire Benny the Bull for not catching Gordon when he jumped into his arms. BB should have carried Gordon off the floor.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Ben sends his shirt into the crowd a la Gilbert Arenas or Dennis Rodman.

Fitting end to this game... wow.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> You know they need 3. Why not FOUL?


 We had our fill of three point fouls. 2 this game


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Now that's getting your money's worth


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> Brilliant coaching Skiles................Let Crawford make the organization look stupid yet again.


Agreed. Brilliant.

W.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

YAYYY!! BEN WON US THE CHAMPIONSHIP!! :banana: :banana:. Or at least that's what he thinks.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon is back!!!!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

wow! Glad to see it!


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

tuned in on MSG in time to see Ben Gordon drain the 3 onions Knicks onions


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

please post that shot !!! got see that !!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Why did Ben have to do that. Couldn't he have extended it to say 4 or 5 overtimes, so I could put off studying for finals even more.

Hopefully the Bulls build on this win, and start winning with consistency now. I think a lot of the Bulls reaction to this win weighs on how Paxson reacts. If he handles it with class, we may be able to build, but if continues his mudslinging towards Eddy Curry, trying to rationalize the trade, than I think this will be no more than just a win in a season with lots of losses, but if he handles it with class, and shows some jib (which he has been lacking this year) then maybe the team can use this game as a turning point.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Everyone celebrated except Skiles.


And I'm glad he didn't. We did everything possible to lose the game in the final 10 minutes.


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

Crazy Game. Fights, Ejections, AD jumping into the stands, Gordon with the buzzer beater. 

I love this game!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben the realistic clutchman is back!!!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

ESPNEWS' Breaking News Box has 'Knicks' A. Davis into crowd in Chi.'


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

Exciting game....and I followed it via NBA.COM's play-by-play, imagine.

Ben comes through again, although I think we should have won in regulation.


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Not a very impressive win for the Bulls, but an entertaining one.

Gosh it would be nice to have AD back next year. He put on an impressive show tonight, including a possible season ending defense of his wife.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> And I'm glad he didn't. We did everything possible to lose the game in the final 10 minutes.


Yup. A win's a win, but this particular win did nothing to dispel my worries about this team.

If Marbury had been able to play, it would have almost certainly led to a different outcome.

One big positive, though: some of the old Ben.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

chifaninca said:


> WHo NEEDS PAUL PIERCE????????


Pierce had a pretty nice 4th quarter himself tonight, FWIW.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon Buzzer shot


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

What a great game !! 

sloppy as all heck but what entertainment !!!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Pierce had a pretty nice 4th quarter himself tonight, FWIW.



I was being facetious. However, I will say that ben is worth alot, he will get to the consistency that we need.


----------



## victor_vc (Jul 30, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Gordon Buzzer shot


doesn't work


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Gordon Buzzer shot


Link doesnt work for me...but please try to post it again, I'd love to have that clip


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

time to raise up now!!!!


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

ben´s shot link doesnt working for me...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ok I fixed the link.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

statement from AD who will not meet with the press tonight:

_ i saw my wife being threatened i thought i had to act there was not enough time for me to contact security._


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

"I SAW MY WIFE BEING THREATED I THOUGHT I HAD TO ACT THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH TIME FOR ME TO ALERT SECURITY"

straight from AD's mouth


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> Good thing Duhon was thrown out or Gordon wouldn't have been on the court.


 Skiles : "Even if Duhon hadn't gotten ejected, Ben would have gotten back in there"


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

> ok I fixed the link.


still not working


----------



## Jesus Shuttlesworth (Aug 3, 2005)

It worked for me. Don't click the quote link. Click the original post one.


----------



## nybullsfan (Aug 12, 2005)

good shot by benny gordon from the bronx (ala carlitos way)


----------



## bre9 (Jan 8, 2006)

Ben great game :banana:


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

lister333 said:


> still not working


works for me


----------



## lister333 (May 6, 2003)

now its working!!!!great job spongy!!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

That was a nice shot by Gordon, Ariza wasn't playing bad defense, but Gordon started with some sick dribbling and just pulled up fast, it was just really really nice by Ben.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Of course AD jumping into the stands leads off Sportscenter


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> Of course AD jumping into the stands leads off Sportscenter


Of course, ESPN news spent 10 minutes on it instead of the highlights. I wanted the highlights over and over not AD going into the stands over and over.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I especially like Kirk raising up his fist the moment the ball left Ben's hand even before it got to the ring. 

It reminds me of good old '93 when BJ starts to lie celibrate before Paxon's shot got to the ring.

Some good memory.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

narek said:


> Of course, ESPN news spent 10 minutes on it instead of the highlights. I wanted the highlights over and over not AD going into the stands over and over.


Normally SportsCenter/ESPN news don't devote a lot of time to epic clashes between 15-22 and 13-22 teams. 

This is also the first time a player's gone into the stands since the Riot at Auburn Hills.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Trivia : Breen called this game and the Pistons Brawl game as well


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Skiles Postgame

link fixed


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

What I like about Ben's shot is he still wanted to take it after missing the one in at the end of regulation. That's showing confidence even after you missed one potential game winner.

Kinda on the same subject, got to watch the end of Cavs-Nuggets game and Lebron passed up an open 3 with 7 seconds to go and Cavs down 2. People want to compare Lebron to Michael, but until he becomes selfish at the end of games, I still don't think he is in that category. Michael always wanted that shot that early in his career. Lebron has to become selfish with the game on the line.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Normally SportsCenter/ESPN news don't devote a lot of time to epic clashes between 15-22 and 13-22 teams.
> 
> This is also the first time a player's gone into the stands since the Riot at Auburn Hills.




What is it about Larry Brown and players going into the stands? :raised_ey


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

_CHICAGO (AP) -- Antonio Davis was ejected for going into the stands in overtime before Ben Gordon hit a game-winning jumper at the buzzer to lift the Chicago Bulls to a wild 106-104 victory over the New York Knicks on Wednesday night.

There was no physical confrontation, but several people could be seen pointing and shouting for several moments before security finally arrived and Davis was ejected.

During a timeout, Davis jumped over the scorers' table and ascended about ten rows of seats before the confrontation started. A group of people in the area of the confrontation were later escorted from the area by United Center security.

Knicks coach Larry Brown said Davis had gone into the stands because he saw his wife "fallling back," but didn't elaborate.

"That's his wife," Brown said. "That's entirely different. I was worried about Kendra. That's why he went in the stands, he saw her falling back.

"That thing that happened in the stands had nothing to do with the two teams. That's a man concerned about his family."

Gordon, who scored 32 points, hit his winning shot after New York's Jamal Crawford tied it at 104 with a 3-pointer with 4.6 seconds left.

After a timeout, Gordon caught the inbound pass near the top of the key and hit a jumper over Trevor Ariza, bringing a wild game to an end. 
_


yeah, but _this_ is the real story:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I didn't see the AD going into the stands part... was security quick to get there once AD went into the stands? Thank God there wasn't another Detroit fiasco.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Skiles Postgame


link isn't working

Thanks for posting these though!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

knicksfan said:


> "I SAW MY WIFE BEING THREATED I THOUGHT I HAD TO ACT THERE WAS NOT ENOUGH TIME FOR ME TO ALERT SECURITY"
> 
> straight from AD's mouth



Did the guy have TNT strapped to his chest? Did he have a gun or a cocked fist?

No time to alert security??? Come on.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Future said:


> I didn't see the AD going into the stands part... was security quick to get there once AD went into the stands? Thank God there wasn't another Detroit fiasco.


Knicks announcers suggested security wasn't that quick. But it sure looked like about 30 seconds and there was a few guys there. And there was maybe 15 guys there within a minute or two.

AD sure looks menacing enough on the court. I'm sure he really scared the guys hassling his wife.

He went up there and kind of paced around, then sat down in the stands for a few seconds, then came back to the court and went to the locker room.

It was pretty classy to see Bulls fans not throwing cups of ice and soft drinks at the players, and to see AD keep his cool once he got up there (not hit someone).


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

Spongy. Highlights. Please!!


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Knicks announcers suggested security wasn't that quick. But it sure looked like about 30 seconds and there was a few guys there. And there was maybe 15 guys there within a minute or two..


They didn't get there until quite a bit after Davis was there. I would say that qualifies as "not quick".


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

apparently Kendra was standing up and cheering for AD and wagged her finger at some guy and the guy touched her. Maybe the guy pushed away her finger


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Gordon's game-winner lifts Bulls over Knicks*

_CHICAGO (Ticker) -- Jamal Crawford made a tougher shot, but Ben Gordon made the last shot. 

Gordon scored a season-high 32 points and drained the game-winning jumper at the overtime buzzer to lift the Chicago Bulls to a wild 106-104 victory over the New York Knicks that ended their three-game losing streak. 

The game between the long-time rivals featured a fight between Chicago's Chris Duhon and New York's Maurice Taylor. Just minutes later, Knicks forward Antonio Davis went into the stands to defend his wife, who was being harassed by a fan. All three players were ejected. 

With the Knicks trailing, 102-99, Crawford was fouled on a 3-pointer with nine seconds to go. He missed the first but made the next two to cut the deficit to 102-101. 

After Andres Nocioni drained two foul shots a second later, Crawford rebounded from his missed foul shot to sink a leaning 3-pointer that tied the game at 104-104 with 4.6 seconds left. 

Chicago called a timeout and set up a play for Gordon, the 2005 Sixth Man Award winner as a rookie who beat New York with a buzzer-beater at Madison Square Garden last season. Given space by Trevor Ariza, the 6-3 guard netted the pull-up 22-footer as time expired to send the Knicks to their third straight loss. 

Prior to both clutch shots, Davis gave the NBA a sickening case of deja vu as he climbed over the scorer's table and ran into the stands, reminiscent of last season's brawl at The Palace of Auburn Hills. 

However, Davis said he was coming to the aid of his wife, Kendra, beating security to the scene. He likely will receive a suspension. 

After Gordon's steal and layup gave the Bulls a 84-75 lead, the Knicks went on an 11-2 run to tie the contest. Channing Frye's jumper started the surge with 5:31 to go and fellow rookie Nate Robinson, who scored five during the spurt, capped it with two foul shots with 1:57 left. 

With 25 seconds to go, Gordon converted a layup for a 92-90 lead. Robinson responded with a layup 13 seconds later to knot the contest at 92-92. Gordon's missed jumper sent the game into overtime. 

Bulls guard Kirk Hinrich finished with 18 points, eight rebounds and eight assists. Darius Songaila and Nocioni collected 14 points apiece for the Bulls, who forced 23 turnovers and won for just the third time in their last 14 home games. 

Crawford had 19 points and eight assists to lead New York. Davis and Robinson tallied 16 points apiece. 

Chicago native Quentin Richardson added 17 points and Eddy Curry added 11 before fouling out. Crawford, Davis and Curry all are former Bulls. 

_


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

That was one hell of a night of entertainment.

Very fun game. Not well played for most of the contest, but fun.

There were fights in my section, fights on the court, AD rushing into the stands, Eddy writhing in pain on the court, Jamal draining huge shots but missing clutch FTs, Eddy being booed by the jibooligans, "Hit the Road Jack" being sung as Eddy left the court, Hinrich playing great and Gordon with a monster night of scoring and a huge shot. The Bulls needed a win and our draft pick is looking better.

Fun!

According to about 3 eyewitness accounts that I heard on the radio on the ride home, AD’s wife was a little out of control. The non-AD crew people supposedly were not ejected from the game. They watched the OT from their seats, supposedly. 

AD can’t be running into the stands. That’s just unacceptable.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

TripleDouble said:


> link isn't working
> 
> Thanks for posting these though!


 my bad. Don't know what happened but it's fixed.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Entertaining but kinda poorly played game. The Davis situation was a downer. Good to see Ben have some of that old magic still in him.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> Normally SportsCenter/ESPN news don't devote a lot of time to epic clashes between 15-22 and 13-22 teams.
> 
> This is also the first time a player's gone into the stands since the Riot at Auburn Hills.


Unless the Knicks are involved. Last week during their 6 game winning streak, they led off Sportscenter with a game against the HAWKS.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Wow how I hate ESPN, already blowing it out of proportion when they know nothing about the situation. I don't either, but they're already talking about harrassment and the guy involved being a drunken idiot. This just in, it's possible that it was her fault...but lets take the oppurtunity to rip on Chicago. I'm more interested in the Duhon scuffle, to be honest


----------



## SALO (Jun 6, 2002)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Wow how I hate ESPN, already blowing it out of proportion when they know nothing about the situation. I don't either, but they're already talking about harrassment and the guy involved being a drunken idiot. This just in, it's possible that it was her fault...but lets take the oppurtunity to rip on Chicago. I'm more interested in the Duhon scuffle, to be honest


Haven't seen Sportscenter yet, but the nba.com highlights don't show the Duhon/Taylor scuffle at all. They also don't show the Air Gordon reverse layup I read about in the game thread. :curse:


----------



## josephnba (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi, do you have a link with A.Davis situation??? I can't find it  

Grate victory, well done Benny


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

josephnba said:


> Hi, do you have a link with A.Davis situation??? I can't find it
> 
> Grate victory, well done Benny


there are a number of links in the Knicks Post Game thread.


----------



## alline (Dec 4, 2005)

The NBA really needs to set its priorities straight.

Davis is suspended 5 games for "defending" his wife.

But, Duhon/Taylor get absolutely NOTHING!!! for their scuffle.

Overall, the fines/suspensions the league issues are an ABSOLUTE JOKE!

Dooling is suspended 5 games for going beserk on Ray Allen, tumbling into the stands, and threating said player in the locker room, yet Davis commiting a much less serious infraction gets the SAME penalty.

Justice is not being served in the NBA (and the American court system, for that matter.)

If I were to set a standard, the MINIMUM fine for any infraction should be $50,000, and the MINIMUM suspension should be 2 games.

Howevr, it's hard to set a penalty per any infraction (e.g. punching a player on the court = X games), so I'll take it on a case-by-case basis:


----------



## alline (Dec 4, 2005)

Situation 1:
Duhon - 5 games 
Taylor - 6 games 
Davis - 10 games

Sitaution 2:
Allen - 16 games
Dooling - 30 games and $500,000

Situation 3:
Artest - 3 year suspension

It seems a bit extreme, but EXTREME consequences are needed for EXTREME salary.
This would teach the guys in the NBA to clean it up a bit.


----------

